# Video shows OLED Nintendo Switch using HWFLY SX clone modchip, can boot Hekate



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 11, 2021)

It was only a matter of time. Even if the form factor is not directly compatible, nothing is preventing someone crazy enough from manually soldering wires to all the correct points.
I expect that updating homebrew to work should not be much trouble as the hardware is largely unchanged this time around.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 11, 2021)

gg ez


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2021)

One would think after Nintendo made the mistake of using the same bootrom for all their 3DS systems, they wouldn’t make that kind of mistake again. But here we are with multiple versions of the Switch, all having similar enough hardware as to be exploited with the same mod chips. I am willing to bet exploits (outside of RCM exploit in the older systems,) are going to keep being the same


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow, hopefully the prices aren't too crazy (I already have 3 Switches). Wonder if it will beat my Samsung S7+ with an ipega streaming switch games lol


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

Oh wow... How could they possibly allow this? How didn't they think of patching or atleast make it so it don't work?


----------



## WG481 (Oct 11, 2021)

My only advice is dump it, and dump everything. We could find vulnerabilities in the console if we can cross analyze dumps


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Oh wow... How could they possibly allow this? How didn't they think of patching or atleast make it so it don't work?


They produce the same SoC for the redbox / lite switch.
If they cared, you would've seen those models fixed months ago.
The SoCs come from the same fab, so Nintendo just uses it for all produced models.


----------



## Arithmatics (Oct 11, 2021)

this cemented my decision to pick up an OLED Switch


----------



## MiiJack (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm wondering if they should've waited for the "pro" before showcasing it.


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 11, 2021)

MiiJack said:


> I'm wondering if they should've waited for the "pro" before showcasing it.


Why?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 11, 2021)

@linuxares  From discussions in Reswitched, it seems the general consensus is ninty found it cheaper to take legal action route than the cost of ipatching the bootrom again


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 11, 2021)

very nice! not much a fan of the OLED screen tho, wish there was an IPS 7 inch model.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

Adran_Marit said:


> @linuxares  From discussions in Reswitched, it seems the general consensus is ninty found it cheaper to take legal action route than the cost of ipatching the bootrom again


Maybe they think since TX is gone it won't be a big deal.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Maybe they think since TX is gone it won't be a big deal.


dunno, but I wouldn't want to be selling a chip right now


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 11, 2021)

All I could think of is, is that how reflective that screen is?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

Adran_Marit said:


> dunno, but I wouldn't want to be selling a chip right now


I donno, Russia is probably kind of safe if you're a Russian citizen. Since Russia don't extradite their own citizens.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Oct 11, 2021)

That was fast


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Oct 11, 2021)

Can a USB C otg adapter and a mouse or keyboard navigate on That hekate screen?


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 11, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Can a USB C otg adapter and a mouse or keyboard navigate on That hekate screen?


Or the volume, power buttons?


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 11, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Can a USB C otg adapter and a mouse or keyboard navigate on That hekate screen?


can't you just use your joycons? I was able to navigate hekate with my joycons just yesterday


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Can a USB C otg adapter and a mouse or keyboard navigate on That hekate screen?


Why the screen doesn't work and nor would AMS work, is because the lack of support for the hardware


----------



## nero99 (Oct 11, 2021)

eyeliner said:


> Or the volume, power buttons?


Or the thumb sticks like in all recent hekate updates. I have a busted touch screen on my og switch. That software implantation was a life saver


----------



## dotmehdi (Oct 11, 2021)

Guys, it's not the touchscreen that is not working but Hekate that is crashing right after the boot 
Plus none of the sensors seems to be working yet 
A big update of Hekate and AMS will be necessary to make it work on the Switch OLED, also the chip flex and sceme might be adapted to this motherboard (I'm glad the SX Core is working on it, because the Lite is basically a gas plant) but the good thing is we have our proof-of-concept 3 days after the release of the console. 

Let's wait for HWFly to release an OLED-specific chip now.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 11, 2021)

Cheaper and easier to buy a second hand  v1


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 11, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> Cheaper and easier to buy a second hand  v1


True but there are certain benefits why one might consider spending the extra cash on the OLED model.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 11, 2021)

I just hope it gets past hardmodding soon, since...well, I imagine there's loads of people who aren't comfortable self-installing extra chips, not just me.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 11, 2021)

FR0ZN said:


> True but there are certain benefits why one might consider spending the extra cash on the OLED model.


I don't see it personally, but each to their own


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I just hope it gets past hardmodding soon, since...well, I imagine there's loads of people who aren't comfortable self-installing extra chips, not just me.


it wont, probably ever


----------



## dotmehdi (Oct 11, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> Cheaper and easier to buy a second hand  v1


Either low-level trolling or never had an OLED model in your own hands


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 11, 2021)

dotmehdi said:


> Either low-level trolling or never had an OLED model in your own hands


Does OLED matter at all, if it's just going to be docked all the time - due to that having superior audio and visual quality?


----------



## Lumince (Oct 11, 2021)

Great. Now everyone will be asking "Does switchroot work on OLED yet?"... Anyways, I figured knowing nintendo this would somehow be the case. Im glad that Im getting my hands on some clones FINALLY


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Does OLED matter at all, if it's just going to be docked all the time - due to that having superior audio and visual quality?


The visual quality of an OLED beats a classic IPS panel by far. But if you only play docked, it won't be a massive difference.


----------



## ElConsolero (Oct 11, 2021)

I better wait for OLED-replacement screens for my V1 switch


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 11, 2021)

*rubs eye*
Wow. Didn't expect anything..

Then again. This should then work on any switch I surmise ?

If they get Switchroot to OLED I'll bite !



ElConsolero said:


> I better wait for OLED-replacement screens for my V1 switch


The OLED uses entirely different circuitry to interface with its screen.
I doubt such "kit"'d be worth.

It might be as worthless a wait as wqnting the Lite to have TVOut.
Just getting an OLED is the more sensible choice...
The modding etc req'd to make that work'd be not worth it.
Also: The OLED has a slightly different option in it's settings menu you'd miss on such a Frankenstein Device...


----------



## cearp (Oct 11, 2021)

Cool news but I'm still surprised the clone chips aren't more available and cheaper.
I'd get one but I don't want to spend $160!


----------



## Brawl345 (Oct 11, 2021)

cearp said:


> but I'm still surprised the clone chips aren't more available and cheaper


it's because Nintendo DMCA'd and C&D'd everyone selling them or even reporting about them


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> it's because Nintendo DMCA'd and C&D'd everyone selling them or even reporting about them


This


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 11, 2021)

FR0ZN said:


> Why?



Because the "pro" will be even harder to mod since Nintendo will fix the exploit that this chip is using


----------



## Magnus Hydra (Oct 11, 2021)

Where are them emmc points to wire up too?


----------



## Deleted member 550701 (Oct 11, 2021)

I think this is the perfect time for the community to come together and make a cheaper, more accessible and open-source modchip.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 11, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Because the "pro" will be even harder to mod since Nintendo will fix the exploit that this chip is using


>still believing that a Pro model will ever exist.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 11, 2021)

now only if there was a way to play online and prevent bans life would be perfect.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Oct 11, 2021)

I hope someone will be able to offer their services soon for doing this on this switch.  As the general user wont be able to do this.


----------



## digipimp75 (Oct 11, 2021)

I have two v1 Switches with trinket chips installed,  but if the new hardware can be exploited then it might be time for an upgrade


----------



## Something whatever (Oct 11, 2021)

it crashed but its a W.I.P


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 11, 2021)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Because the "pro" will be even harder to mod since Nintendo will fix the exploit that this chip is using


The hack works on every Switch console out in the wild - we are talking about a hack that is present since day 1 (March 3rd 2017).

It became useful once the first patched Eristas showed up but was more popular with Mariko units, which showed up on September 2019.

With the news from today, that the OLED unit is also hackable the same way - do you realy think it would've made any difference to show it now or anytime in the future?

Nintendo knows about this bug and Nintendo could've fixed it MONTHS ago if they wanted and yet they didn't.

Should they release a "pro" model, they will 100% use a different SoC.
So whatever happend today has nothing to do with any future revision.


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 11, 2021)

What about my Mariko switch that's catching dust with no cfw?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2021)

Patched revision incoming


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 11, 2021)

|<roni&g said:


> What about my Mariko switch that's catching dust with no cfw?


Modchips are your only route and probably will be forever.
Or you try to get your hands on an unpatched Erista.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 11, 2021)

|<roni&g said:


> What about my Mariko switch that's catching dust with no cfw?


What about it? Start looking for an exploit


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Patched revision incoming


with that logic they would've patched Mariko units months ago


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> with that logic they would've patched Mariko units months ago


yeah but they were actually able to ban xecuter
they cant do anything about Chinese companies


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2021)

|<roni&g said:


> What about my Mariko switch that's catching dust with no cfw?


may or may never get hacked through software


----------



## raxadian (Oct 11, 2021)

Really really should hack my hackable Switch Classic. I have always keep it offline and the firmware has not been  updated in a while.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2021)

raxadian said:


> Really really should hack my hackable Switch Classic. I have always keep it offline and the firmware has not been  updated in a while.


Why?


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> I donno, Russia is probably kind of safe if you're a Russian citizen. Since Russia don't extradite their own citizens.


but is Russia even a seller of the clone modchip that's the thing


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 11, 2021)

Interesting. This is good for those who want the OLED and still want a CFW. I just wish the OLED was a worthy upgrade.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> yeah but they were actually able to ban xecuter
> they cant do anything about Chinese companies


They can. Or more like, the actual Chinese gov is.
Since the Nintendo Switch is now officially sold in China.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2021)

Skelletonike said:


> They can. Or more like, the actual Chinese gov is.
> Since the Nintendo Switch is now officially sold in China.


we'll see about that


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> we'll see about that


They already arrested a few. I mean, Tencent is involved with Nintendo...


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> yeah but they were actually able to ban xecuter
> they cant do anything about Chinese companies


Well they already have. Tencent just said "Shutdown the factories or else"


----------



## DKB (Oct 11, 2021)

Fast..


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Does OLED matter at all, if it's just going to be docked all the time - due to that having superior audio and visual quality?


If only they had a portable version of the Switch where it would actually make sense to offer the better screen..


----------



## Plazorn (Oct 11, 2021)

This is incredible! Only a week after it’s release it has booted Hekate, shows how steadfast the homebrew community is.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Does OLED matter at all, if it's just going to be docked all the time - due to that having superior audio and visual quality?


Well it technically have a 4K chip inside. And the dock have a firmware. So who knows what they might do... enabling USB 3.0 would be a great start.... NINTENDO FFS!


----------



## britain4 (Oct 11, 2021)

I’m guessing the touchscreen thing is more a matter of Hekate compatibility than hardware 

Possible OLED purchase in the pipeline now I think…


----------



## Kaein (Oct 11, 2021)

that was really fast, happy day for hb community


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Well they already have. Tencent just said "Shutdown the factories or else"


Or else death


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Oct 11, 2021)

Skelletonike said:


> They already arrested a few. I mean, Tencent is involved with Nintendo...


Ok you win


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Or else death


Well yes, since Tencent is owned by CCP members


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 11, 2021)

Still waiting for permanent CFW


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 11, 2021)

I hope that an Atmosphere type mod will come out for Christmas also for Switch Oled


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I hope that an Atmosphere type mod will come out for Christmas also for Switch Oled


You mean this?
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/commit/3cd8ec509cb512cc80e814df2659804d3feedd7a


----------



## NeoGranzon (Oct 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> You mean this?
> https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/commit/3cd8ec509cb512cc80e814df2659804d3feedd7a


@linuxares ,i meant Atmosphere as the one used on the first version Switch with RCM Loader.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 11, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> @linuxares ,i meant Atmosphere as the one used on the first version Switch with RCM Loader.


Ah software hack? hmm maybe, but none have been found so far


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 11, 2021)

dotmehdi said:


> Either low-level trolling or never had an OLED model in your own hands


Like I said in a previous comment "each to their own".


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 11, 2021)

You can't keep down the homebrew community Nintendo! Beautiful news.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 11, 2021)

FR0ZN said:


> The hack works on every Switch console out in the wild - we are talking about a hack that is present since day 1 (March 3rd 2017).
> 
> It became useful once the first patched Eristas showed up but was more popular with Mariko units, which showed up on September 2019.
> 
> ...



And cost them millions for a new SOC? Nah, they will only do another ipatch at best


britain4 said:


> I’m guessing the touchscreen thing is more a matter of Hekate compatibility than hardware
> 
> Possible OLED purchase in the pipeline now I think…



yeah hekate and atmosphere need proper updating for aula, but the fact it got this far is good news. the bad news side is good luck getting a chip


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 11, 2021)

Adran_Marit said:


> And cost them millions for a new SOC? Nah, they will only do another ipatch at best


You think they will use the same Tegra X1 SoC for a pro model? I doubt that.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 11, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Still waiting for permanent CFW


Your loss


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 11, 2021)

FR0ZN said:


> You think they will use the same Tegra X1 SoC for a pro model? I doubt that.



I don't, you know why? they need to retain backwards compatibility with the earlier switch consoles, else they are going to piss alot of people off, maybe by the time the last switch revision comes out, like they did with the 3ds and n3ds, with the latter having games released only for it.

Nah. a new SOC won't happen for a while yet. Best case is they release an ipatch.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 11, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why?



I don't play online games but I am also afraid of bricking it.


----------



## Milenko (Oct 11, 2021)

raxadian said:


> I don't play online games but I am also afraid of bricking it.


As long as you make a nand backup bricks aren't even a problem


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 11, 2021)

Milenko said:


> As long as you make a nand backup bricks aren't even a problem


in addition even if you brick the prodinfo there are ways to unbrick it now


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 11, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Oh wow... How could they possibly allow this? How didn't they think of patching or atleast make it so it don't work?


Beause they all use essentially the same hardware. The additional engineering costs (contracts and sourcing different components, testing, and maintenence, etc.) aren't worth it to stop a couple thousand people from pirating games.


----------



## Zumoly (Oct 12, 2021)

Doesn't seem legit. Look at the micro SD card slot.


----------



## Lumince (Oct 12, 2021)

Zumoly said:


> Doesn't seem legit. Look at the micro SD card slot.


It is haha


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2021)

Zumoly said:


> Doesn't seem legit. Look at the micro SD card slot.


The oled model msd slot is a side loaded one


----------



## JeepX87 (Oct 12, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> it's because Nintendo DMCA'd and C&D'd everyone selling them or even reporting about them





linuxares said:


> This


What about mod chips that were widely available during PS2, GameCube and original Xbox? I do remember that they had multiple motherboard revisions.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 12, 2021)

The SX Core chips are pretty much available from where I live and they costs $80. They used to cost around $50 though.


----------



## mattyxarope (Oct 12, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> The SX Core chips are pretty much available from where I live and they costs $80. They used to cost around $50 though.



Cool. 

This uses the lite though


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 12, 2021)

mattyxarope said:


> Cool.
> 
> This uses the lite though


They sell the lite too with the same price.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 12, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Your loss



That's subjective


----------



## Milenko (Oct 12, 2021)

Normally when you miss out on something by waiting it's a loss


----------



## mattyxarope (Oct 12, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> They sell the lite too with the same price.


Calling cap


----------



## HollowGrams (Oct 12, 2021)

mattyxarope said:


> Cool.
> 
> This uses the lite though


This is using a core but a lite should work as well.


----------



## guily6669 (Oct 12, 2021)

Damn, now I really wished this was a Pro model with a improved SOC that maybe could have still worked the same way.

I barely never used my switch, but now I even feel like buying this one as this is what the Switch should have been on day 1, just the OLED would definitely make me want to play games on it.

However since it's with a chip for now, I'm definitely not going to buy it as I never trust a chip on portable battery stuff, would totally do it if it was for something like PS5 though 


ps: I have pre-ordered a SteamDeck anyway so yeah, SteamDeck I will surely use since it has proper analog trigger which is a big welcome to racing genre finally for portable gaming and the fact that I can run anything like old command and conquers and so on = Good bye friends, I'm not even here drinking a beer . Though I'm definitely jealous of that OLED screen and how finally sexy looking it is on it's design though I would have loved a true 2021 slightly slimmer model with true 0 bezzel OLED which is just top of the line design.


----------



## ZeroFX (Oct 12, 2021)

eh i just woke up and already got this nice news.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Oct 12, 2021)

I was really wondering about this! But dongle_lyfe.jpeg it is for me.

99% of the time spent on my Switch is in Retroarch but I pre-ordered the Steam Deck  to take that job.

I was dreaming of a proper Switch upgrade with cfw. It's by far my favorite emulation device, I just wish it was a little more powerful.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 12, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Beause they all use essentially the same hardware. The additional engineering costs (contracts and sourcing different components, testing, and maintenence, etc.) aren't worth it to stop a couple thousand people from pirating games.


Updating the bootrom in new socs would be so easy though. From the TX1 source code leaks we know that they have code in place to stop fault injection they just didn't use it in the one place that it mattered, for some reason. Even the PS Vita prevents this type of hack in every model except prototypes. https://yifan.lu/2019/08/16/glitching-a-20k-piece-of-history/


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 12, 2021)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Updating the bootrom in new socs would be so easy though. From the TX1 source code leaks we know that they have code in place to stop fault injection they just didn't use it in the one place that it mattered, for some reason. Even the PS Vita prevents this type of hack in every model except prototypes. https://yifan.lu/2019/08/16/glitching-a-20k-piece-of-history/


what they would need to do is burn an ipatch to prevent the timing that is used in the chip. the problem is they have a limited number of ipatches they can apply


----------



## linuxares (Oct 12, 2021)

JeepX87 said:


> What about mod chips that were widely available during PS2, GameCube and original Xbox? I do remember that they had multiple motherboard revisions.


Nintendo in China = Tencent = China = CCP = No modchips from China.


----------



## pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx (Oct 12, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Nintendo in China = Tencent = China = CCP = No modchips from China.


why are the hwlfy chips made and being sold then?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 12, 2021)

pwjpssdfvqyuhweuxx said:


> why are the hwlfy chips made and being sold then?


Malaysia


----------



## nine0nine (Oct 12, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Malaysia


they're freely available on the chinese market, the gov doesnt know/care.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 12, 2021)

nine0nine said:


> they're freely available on the chinese market, the gov doesnt know/care.


Until Tencent say "no, bad!"


----------



## Plazorn (Oct 12, 2021)

I thought that you had to be at a certain firmware for those things to work.


----------



## Horizoncrosser (Oct 12, 2021)

are we still waiting for the nand soldering points. hoping to use a lite chip.


----------



## HollowGrams (Oct 12, 2021)

Horizoncrosser said:


> are we still waiting for the nand soldering points. hoping to use a lite chip.


Yes.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 12, 2021)

Horizoncrosser said:


> are we still waiting for the nand soldering points. hoping to use a lite chip.


You'll be waiting a while basically until someone makes a tutorial on it, OR they figure out the points from the video.


----------



## HollowGrams (Oct 12, 2021)

Adran_Marit said:


> You'll be waiting a while basically until someone makes a tutorial on it, OR they figure out the points from the video.


The video doesn't show the nand points since they are on the back of the motherboard.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 12, 2021)

FR0ZN said:


> You think they will use the same Tegra X1 SoC for a pro model? I doubt that.


they cant move away from a non maxwell gpu


----------



## gjac1 (Oct 12, 2021)

There is this video now too :


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 12, 2021)

first oled to get banned


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 12, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> they cant move away from a non maxwell gpu


Why not?


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 12, 2021)

FR0ZN said:


> Why not?


Basically, they would need to recompile every game or give up on backwards compatibility.


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 12, 2021)

No upgraded CPU/GPU & RAM no care


----------



## FR0ZN (Oct 12, 2021)

wiiuepiccpu said:


> Basically, they would need to recompile every game or give up on backwards compatibility.


The thing is, according to SciresM, there is zero evidence in the switch firmware about any new revision.

In comparison, the first Mariko unit or even the Lite showed up about 1 1/2 years in the firmware, before these models were even announced.

So if I had to guess, I would say, that whatever this "pro" model is, is actually a completely new console like a Switch 2.

And if that new thing has backwards compatability is still TBD.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 12, 2021)

Its probably a new console, I dont really see N making another switch revision


----------



## lordelan (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice but I'm not interested at all (to my own surprise). If the new Switch had more power, it would have been great to use it for RetroArch (especially newer 3D cores) but it's not so I don't see any reason go get one instead of a Steam Deck.
For people that don't own a Switch yet at all it's nice that all models are somehow exploitable though.


----------



## MarkSummers (Oct 13, 2021)

Nintendo could have gotten more seclusive with what information they put in public firmware since SciresM started analyzing the firmware revisions. But really there is no point in a new switch revision. To piggyback DLSS onto the chip would require so much engineering it would be more cost effective to put it towards the next Nintendo product - whatever that happens to be.

It's probably not economical for Nintendo to fix the Mariko exploit since accessing it requires microsoldering, and the data from game cartridges, firmware, etc, is going to get out there regardless through the V1 exploits. And who knows what production contracts Nintendo had to scramble to sign long-term a year and a half ago to maintain production levels without getting boxed out. If you're Nintendo and looking to protect your IPs, your largest concern isn't protecting new hardware you're making bank on for each unit - it's the emulation scene that can now run your games before they release and in better quality than your own hardware.


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 13, 2021)

No surprised that mod chip still works, it cost money to disable the exploit and there is risk of creating other problem too. Going after the mod chip seller is much easier and safer. There is no risk of collateral damage to customers.

No one want to make unnecessary engineering changes. Not the one responsible for engineering.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 13, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Maybe they think since TX is gone it won't be a big deal.


It wont be, as this is just a clone.

Its not likely it will come with any future updates or anything.

Aparently it already breaks your console by soldering it, even it the board is slightly different, soldering to the main points shouldn't prevent anything else from working.

But tbf, who gives a fuck if a dirty clone works on this new model with its increased price that offers fuck all but a shit tiny oled screed.

Wow, lets play old/inferior ports with lower resolution/frames and dumbed down textures on a tiny oled that offers no improvement when its highly likely gamers own a larger/superior tv screen.

Its just another means for nintendont to crap out another revision for the sheep to rush out and buy it yet again thinking they're getting something good to justify its price increase.

You knew what would have been nice to see:
Increase cpu/gpu
Larger internal storage
Improved joycons 

But no, i hope nintendo have managed to secure its replacement chip since nvidia have said it will no longer be producing its old chip.

Wonder if nintendo will front the cost for its newer chip or have found a cheaper alternative.

Either way, they need to decide rather than crap out pointless new models, wasting the allocated chips nvidia had supplied to try carry nintendont over while it decides to either upgrade or find an alternative.

Or maybe nintendont will create a shortage to create lack of consoles and a demand for the console and make up some bs excuse to why it cant produce consoles.


----------



## dotmehdi (Oct 13, 2021)

Guys, if anyone serious manages to have the plans for soldering the chip on the OLED model, my message box is open and I will manage to record everything, from the installation to the first boot of the console.
I work with a professionnal who has been soldering since PSX, we have everything we need, both older and newer revisions, but we don't want to waste our time destroying chips now that some people found the good plans for installing it.
If you have any information, feel free to contact me, we will try to share everything if we get it to work correctly.

(btw sorry for my bad english )


----------



## Horizoncrosser (Oct 13, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> It wont be, as this is just a clone.
> 
> Its not likely it will come with any future updates or anything.
> 
> ...


Where have Nvidia stated they will stop producing it. Pretty sure that was a rumour.


----------



## langston (Oct 13, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> It wont be, as this is just a clone.
> 
> Its not likely it will come with any future updates or anything.
> 
> ...


Someone's pissed. The screen is actually great OLED is a amazing technology and even at a lower res can still produce good image quality. Yes the ports are worse but you can play them on the go, that's why your tv excuse is dumb.


----------



## langston (Oct 13, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> It wont be, as this is just a clone.
> 
> Its not likely it will come with any future updates or anything.
> 
> ...


Someone's pissed. The screen is actually great OLED is a amazing technology and even at a lower res can still produce good image quality. Yes the ports are worse but you can play them on the go, that's why your tv excuse is dumb.


----------



## Horizoncrosser (Oct 13, 2021)

langston said:


> Someone's pissed. The screen is actually great OLED is a amazing technology and even at a lower res can still produce good image quality. Yes the ports are worse but you can play them on the go, that's why your tv excuse is dumb.


I have the oled and the screen is so crisp and it looks beautiful but that's my opinion


----------



## weatMod (Oct 13, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> it wont, probably ever


if only  I had a nickel for every time I heard this about the 3ds


----------



## weatMod (Oct 13, 2021)

gjac1 said:


> There is this video now too :



>YouTube
why do people continue to use this defunct shit platform
 you got an odysee or bitchute link?


----------



## Horizoncrosser (Oct 13, 2021)

weatMod said:


> >YouTube
> why do people continue to use this defunct shit platform
> you got an odysee or bitchute link?


Video unavailable  what was in it


----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Oct 13, 2021)

Horizoncrosser said:


> Video unavailable  what was in it


Video of the person running atmosphere i believe


----------



## cearp (Oct 13, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> it's because Nintendo DMCA'd and C&D'd everyone selling them or even reporting about them


Yeah but you can still buy 'illegal' stuff online, why can't they just be sold on the darknet or something?


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 13, 2021)

langston said:


> Someone's pissed. The screen is actually great OLED is a amazing technology and even at a lower res can still produce good image quality. Yes the ports are worse but you can play them on the go, that's why your tv excuse is dumb.


why would i want to pay out for a switch oled to play games i already own and can play on the go.

love the fans, they make any excuse to defend the fact, new console, old games.

so you say playing old games on the switch shitty tiny oled (brings nothing worthy at all) compared to playing on a superior 65" 8k oled screen is dumb...... ok karen.

sure, you can try polish a turd, it still remains a turd, but id rather play on my big screen than on a shitty tiny one and fyi if i was so desperate to have the need to play games on the go, i can already do this without having a switch.


----------



## Brawl345 (Oct 13, 2021)

cearp said:


> Yeah but you can still buy 'illegal' stuff online, why can't they just be sold on the darknet or something?


Here in Germany it would need to go through customs and they've gotten more aggressive with this kind of stuff. At least that's how it was with the SX Core.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 14, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> Here in Germany it would need to go through customs and they've gotten more aggressive with this kind of stuff. At least that's how it was with the SX Core.


not sure about Germany but from what I have heard only about  1 to 3% of packages ever get inspected by customs here in the US and now with the shipping crisis it will probably be about 0%
I don't think they are going to  be doing normal   inspection now  that there is a log  jam on both coasts
shit is getting out of hand here
certain grocery items  they have been telling   me  "we will have it  at the end of the month",   every month  since June and now they are telling me the end of November


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 14, 2021)

Lmao this is just pathetic, Nintendo is just SO lazy with hardware these days and now it shows.


----------



## Plazorn (Oct 14, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Still waiting for permanent CFW


so much easier


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> so much easier



I don't think it's unreasonable to hope for permanent CFW. Wii U had one, 3DS has one, PSP/PS Vita has one, I could go on.


----------



## Viri (Oct 14, 2021)

If the PS3/PS4 and Vita can get hacked, I'm sure the new Switches can get hacked. lol


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 14, 2021)

Good is the enemy of Great. Now on Switch it is Great so hard to expect more until a Switch with no exploit comes out. So this news is very bad news for the people who hope for untethered CFW without HW mod.


----------



## remiferia (Oct 14, 2021)

CloudStrife1901 said:


> Can a USB C otg adapter and a mouse or keyboard navigate on That hekate screen?


No, input won't work becuase hekate crashed. The crash is already fixed in the new version which will release soon, or you can just rename nyx.bin and boot into TUI mode, which won't crash.


----------



## cearp (Oct 14, 2021)

Brawl345 said:


> Here in Germany it would need to go through customs and they've gotten more aggressive with this kind of stuff. At least that's how it was with the SX Core.


one unnamed, no documentation chip addressed to a regular person will probably get through fine.
if there were 1000 of them in a box, maybe customs would start to do some research.


----------



## Swagboi308 (Oct 14, 2021)

thanks ninty for having terrible security on all of their systems


----------



## TomSwitch (Oct 15, 2021)

TomSwitch said:


> No surprised that mod chip still works, it cost money to disable the exploit and there is risk of creating other problem too. Going after the mod chip seller is much easier and safer. There is no risk of collateral damage to customers.
> 
> No one want to make unnecessary engineering changes. Not the one responsible for engineering.


They even left the direct download from Nintendo server open for a very long time to protect customers form collateral damage. Freeshop.


----------



## Sandmann (Oct 15, 2021)

Spacecraft-NX 0.2.0

https://github.com/Spacecraft-NX/firmware/releases/tag/0.2.0

Adds support for aula's oled screen.


----------



## langston (Oct 15, 2021)

Retroboy said:


> why would i want to pay out for a switch oled to play games i already own and can play on the go.
> 
> love the fans, they make any excuse to defend the fact, new console, old games.
> 
> ...


Gg nice repost. You didn't even bring my points up at all lol.


----------



## Horizoncrosser (Oct 15, 2021)

Does anyone know what the solder points would be for the SX lite chip. If yes is their like a diagram/picture with the annotated points. The thing is theirs a great deal for a lite chip from a local person and I kinda want to use that as I have said before. It's just everyone has done installs with sx cores.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 16, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Lmao this is just pathetic, Nintendo is just SO lazy with hardware these days and now it shows.


Theyre all about gimmicks and they only provide new tech/hardware when it becomes cheap enough so they can still print money.

Fuck me, look at it, the fans will hate this.

Gaming moved to cd, nintendo was ignorant and stuck with expensive carts.

But it had better graphics, it became too expensive for devs to move forward with games and have dialogue and fmvs.

nintendo didnt care, mario, zelda and its other recycled games would fit, if devs wanted to makes its new titles on a cart, it would become expensive, hence why the n64 lacked the games the ps1 got.

Then came the dvd, nintendo was again ignorant and refused to pay the license fee, so opted for the limited mini dvd.

Again, had better hardware, but nintendo had tied devs hands to work with 1.4gb discs vs 4.7gb disc, so do devs support nintendo and have multiple disc based games vs having it fit on 1 dvd.

Nintendo didnt care as they could easily fit its games on the mini dvd, if third parties wanted its new titles on the cube, it would cost them more to press more discs, hence why the cube lacked the games the other systems got.

Then came bluray, nintendo was already suffering with its lacking support on the cube, had to sell its best stuido (rare) and had poor sales.

They recycle the cube and add bs gimmicks and again, not only restrict devs with old hardware, they also restrict again using dvd vs blueray.

Again, nintendo dont care, limits the market to ensure its console isnt getting these great AAA third party titles and leaves the market open to yet again their usual recycled titles.

Then bluray continues on to the next gen (ps4/xbx1, which are only now been replaced with a next gen), nintendo do the same thing again, pushes its luck by releasing old hardware, this time with bluray like disc, and a bs gimmick trying to steal thst slice of pie from the tablet market.

Again, inferior hardware, storage, devs didnt bother with its AAA titles and ported its old stuff, the wii u was a flop becausw of this, not the bs claim nintendo said, gamers didnt know the wii u was a new console, that they thought it was a wii addon....... f3ck off.

But again, they dont care, leaves the market open for their recycled titles.

So nintendo have to come up with a new plan, what do they do...........

Copy off the tablet market again, nvidia, this time, lets add another gimmick, make cheap nasty joy cons with inferior hardware and technology to provide motion controls.

But lets again restrict devs again with hardware thats limited so they cant release its new AAA titles (unless it is heavily dumbed down) and lets also provide again measly internal storage, lets pass that cost off to the customer, but lets also go backwards and use the good old expensive cart base format.

So not only do we have devs thinking hmmm no, the hardware wont run our current AAA titles, even if we dumbed it down, it would cost us for an expensive cart to press it, do we opt for this and force our customers to buy expensive sd cards to download the game data, or do we just port our old titles that will fit.

Id say, again, leaves the market open to nintendo, but even the switch nintendo couldnt be arsed but hey, at least it still limited the market for nintendo to litrally port its recycled old games from the wii u.

And what can we expect once the ps4/xbx1 are phased out (maybe 2-3 years of we are lucky), nintendo are already hit by nvidia no longer producing the chips anymore.

They have allocated nintendo enough to resume production untill they either upgrade to their new chip or find an alternative.

Now nintendo claimed the switch is not a replacement of the 3ds, that it is its home console "hybrid", but notice how theyve phased the 3ds out and no mention of its new handheld console, which hello......

Would he stupid of nintendo to not release a new handheld console considering they have litrally dominated this market even going back to the game gear.

Now if the switch is failing again to uphold nintendos repeated promise of "better third party support" and we have the next gen consoles that the switch cant even compete with the last gen, they need a new console to remain in the market.

Say hello to the switch becoming nintendos handheld replacement and welcome their next console that will no doubt have some old cheap tech to give bs gimmicks to mask the fact again they'll release cheap inferior hardware, subpar to the ps4/xbx1.

Agaij we will get the promise of better third party support, but this again will be in the form of all the old ports they lacked first time round.

While the hardware again will be limited, as devs push forward again towards the superior hardware, they will eventually ditch nintendos new console, this again leaving the market open to nintendo with its same old recycled titles.

The fanboys hate to see and admit this, and will defend until their last hear beat, but as a gamer, you can see the facts, how in game stores nintendo section gets smaller and smaller.

Now they use the excuse of it been portible, wow, who gives a f3ck, my phone runs better games at higher resolution than the switch.

But of we go back in time
Nes v master system = nes had better graphics
Snes v mega drive = again snes better graphics
N64 v ps1 = yup, better graphics
Cube v ps2 = omg again, better graphics.
Wii v ps3/360 = its not about graphics, its gameplay
Wii u v ps3/360 = yup, again not about graphics, its gameplay (ps3/360 old ports)
Switch v ps4/xbx1 = wow again not about graphics, its gameplay and f3ck me its portible (while you finally get to play all the games they lacked dating back to the ps2, and aparently nintendo fans now have a new excuse that if you didnt get chance to play the lazy nintendo wii u ports, now you can....... sure lets buy a new console to play its failed console games).

I mean, who pays over £200 for a new console and pay full price for a last gen port, when you likely already own that console (if you dont, maybe a reason, or could pick up real cheap) and if you didnt own the game (maybe a reason why), but you could even pick that up for less.

I just remember all the fanboys rushing to defend on this forum, complete denial and forcing the phrase opinion, when in dneial of your facts to why you dont like nintebdo, and force their opinion.

I mean surely if its based on "opnion" nintendo fans cant sit their upset and rush to defend and deny your "opnion" then force theirs and when proven wrong, backtrack and demand you respect their opinion, which using same logic would beg the question to why they couldnt accept yours and scroll on.

But no, they dont like to read the truth, and many times try quote crap you haven't said to sway the point off topic to avoid the point beeb made.

All i will say is that i am an old gamer and over the years my nintendo collection of games gets smaller and smaller, while ms and sony gets bigger and bigger.

I don't buy a new console to rebuy games i already own.

I don't give a crap if a console sells millions of units, if it lacks the games i want to play, then the console sales figure means fuck all.

Id rather see a console report its games breaks sales records, which is rare to see nintendo report in its first week, unless its its loyal fan base like pokemon (which i lost interest after they kept recycling the same game over an over and milking the cash cow by making multiple versions, but locking pokemon out in each version when it has them, thank god for cheat codes).

Ohh and as for console sales, nintendo are worse for milking the cash cow by re releasing the same console over and over but with a different skin or colour, knowing its devoted fans will rebuy each one as a collector.

Because we also know for a fact, once nintendo abandon a console, it becomes hard to find them in retail stores and its the scalpers that profit off putting nintendo games/consoles at stupid prices.

but you could also see it as, nintendo games get less copies pressed as third party titles dont sell as good as they do on other systems that have mire copies pressed, thus less rare to find compared to nintendo.

But before the fanboys rush in defence, just sit back and actually care to look back at past consoles/games and the excuses the fanboys used to spit out and to now.

And wait for nintendo to publicly announce its plans for its new next gen home console, which will be subpar to the ps4/xbx1, will have measly storage and will promise again better third party support.

But its cheap inferior hardware will restrict devs porting its new AAA titles  it'll again end up been a port wh0re of all the promised better third party AAA titles the switch lacked and you again end up buying a new console to play all the games you already own or could buy said console and gamez for less (aka ps3/360/ps4/xbx1), again leaving the market open for nintendo to recycle its same old games, giving them better sales when it has no new current AAA titles to compete with.

And the switch will be phased into the 3ds replacement.

If nintendo fanboys cant stand the truth, rather than reject my "opnion" then try force yours, just sit back and watch it unfold.

We all know nintendo don't innovate, they never did, they did a cheap nasty attempt and others came along and did better (analogue for example), but everything nintendo have done since the cube as been cheap with gimmicks to try make it seem better than it is.

Sit back and watch folks.


----------



## Eraqus (Oct 16, 2021)

Soldering a chip... not my ability... No upgrade possible for me... what a pity.


----------



## slslasher (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## slslasher (Oct 17, 2021)

sorry, double posted


----------



## Horizoncrosser (Oct 17, 2021)

Has anyone been able to locate 1.8v point on the OLED motherboard


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 18, 2021)

Horizoncrosser said:


> Has anyone been able to locate 1.8v point on the OLED motherboard


Do the images above not cover it?


----------



## Horizoncrosser (Oct 18, 2021)

Adran_Marit said:


> Do the images above not cover it?


i dont know where the 1.8v point is on the oled motherboard


----------



## Danook28 (Oct 19, 2021)

The secreen touch is not conect he forgot that...


----------



## Kolo777 (Nov 10, 2021)

Arithmatics said:


> this cemented my decision to pick up an OLED Switch


Me too


----------

